# Buddy Cianci Has Job Waiting



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Former Providence mayor Buddy Cianci, convicted on Federal corruption charges, has been offered a job when he gets out of federal prison. Reports circulating say he will be offered a plush position at the XV Beacon hotel in Boston upon his release. Cianci, who was nailed by feds in a long probe into corruption in Rhode Island politics, had to step down from his term upon his conviction. Some observers say Cianci did a "great job" re-building Providence in spite of his ways and would be more than willing to place him in a job. He gets out of prison next week, according to reports.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Good for Buddy,as much as a crook that he was he did a lot for Providence.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*He'll be 2 doors down from the State House on Beacon Hill where most of the crooks in Massachusetts "work" anyway. *


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I wonder if he got this job as part of the payoff package for some of the contracts and deals in RI? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Trust me, if he ran for mayor again he would win. Nothing more than an old school politician!


----------

